# Adopting a Senior possibly- questions



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If you pursue getting this goldie, I would march him to the vet and have him get a thorough exam including a geriatric profile which runs complete bloodwork and urinalysis, might include a thyroid panel if possible. Also run another heartworm test and try to do the one that also tests for tick borne diseases. 
That is the first step - if you have the money, might want to include an abdominal and chest ultrasound or at least x-rays. 
Of course the vet will also look at his teeth and check all lumps and bumps. That should give you an all around picture of the health of your fur kid. 
Naturally, you will have to get a vet's opinion on the growth and what needs to be done about it. 

About the elbows, it can get very painful if left untreated, you could first try with putting a thick ointment or lotion on the elbows to moisturize the area and hopefully help a little bit with healing them up. That happens in a lot of the large breed dogs with laying down and putting weight on these areas. 

Anyway, all this is a recommendation. I don't know how old this golden senior is and what you are willing to put into his health for the rest of his life.
Good luck, that is so nice and brave of you to want to take in another senior, thank you! And I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am familiar with the Golden Retriever Sanctuary for Seniors this boy is with, they were one of the Monthly Featured GR Rescues I do each month. 

I am guessing they did a complete/full medical exam of him when he was taken in, is that correct? 
Have you seen the Intake report and the medical records?

If so, is the group going to cover his medical treatment?
Normally it is covered by the group before the dog is cleared medically and available for adoption.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! I do not have him yet and have not decided 100% although they (volunteers from the sanctuary) are coming out today for a home visit to make sure I'm a decent option I suppose  A good bath and the vet are the absolute first priorities if I adopt him for sure-- bloodwork, xrays, ultrasound, and everything!! He runs like a normal dog-- mine bunny hopped even after his hip surgeries. I read some old information on him that mentioned a hip problem or injury though. I do worry that he won't warm up to me since he's been at the sanctuary for almost 2 years. He seems like a sweet fellow though and maybe when I visited he was just so excited to have someone throw balls for him, that that's all that mattered at the moment.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good points, Sandy! I was wondering about that myself but given that he still has growths on him and an obvious eye infection - I am wondering how much medical treatment the sanctuary is giving him.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, that sounds like a really sweet old boy  Goldens are love bugs, I am sure that he will love you in no time if you were to adopt him.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh, and I just noticed the last 2 replies--- he has been to the vet twice in the last 2 weeks.. When he first arrived at the Sanctuary, we was heartworm positive and is now negative. That's been well over a year. This Sanctuary is called GRASS (Golden Retriever Acres Senior Sanctuary) and it's in Spring TX. The boy I'm looking at is named Campbell...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great, being now heartworm negative is huge, good news


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

https://scontent-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=a65cf9b9237fc89e8eae40d163825fdb&oe=55756A31

Somehow, I couldn't get his current picture to post..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, I'm on their website looking around.

I would ask this group about the issues you have mentioned above to find out what the Vet that saw him recommended. I would also be curious if the Vet did recommend treatment, why this was not done. Normally this is taken care of before the dog is available for adoption. 

I use to help with Intake for a GR Rescue here in my state, I know none of our dogs were available for adoption until they had received any and all the necessary Vet care that was needed and were cleared medically.

ETA: Don't sweat the home visit, I did several. Basically the Rescue wants to see where their dog is being placed and meet you in person. 
They want to be sure your home is clean and safe along with your yard. Usually with Seniors, one of the things the Volunteer looks for is if you have stairs in your house and how many, they can be hard on the Seniors.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I uploaded Campbell's pic for you.

If you find out that Campbell is still in need of medical treatment, ask if he is available for Foster to Adopt.
I did this with my girl from the Rescue I helped. She had Stage 3 HW, she received her HW treatment at my Vet Clinic. The GR Rescue paid for all of her expenses. Once she finished her treatments and was cleared medically, I officially adopted her. Her Vet bills were over $2k, my adopt fee for her 8 years ago was $200.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Ohhhhhh, thanks for getting the picture up  I have always been a bit technology challenged! They are taking him to the vet for issues, but I know with all of the dogs in their care, that it's too easy to miss things as well. I miss things with only a few furbabies. The vet didn't want to remove the eye "thingy" because the stitches would cause more discomfort?? That to me maybe means that they are getting great rates for his services and maybe that's not something he wants to do. The huge skin tag or tumor or whatever it is was aspirated and found to not be cancerous. Maybe it's just my personal preference to have those things removed for comfort reasons.. 

As for the visit-- I built a 1 story house after having both parents very ill at the end of their days at home. No stairs!! I also had a custom ramp built for the side of the bed after Braxton's hip surgeries and 4" high density foam anywhere around the house where he could jump more than 1-1/2 feet. Very paranoid about hurting the bionic or new leg injuries   Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your home visit should go great, don't think you have anything to worry about.

In my State, the Vet Clinics usually give Rescue Groups a 20% discount for their services. 

If you decide to adopt Campbell, I would take him to your Vet for a full and complete exam. The Rescue should ask/require that you do as well, it was in my Adopt Contract that a Vet exam had to be completed within 7 days.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

YAY-- passed the home visit!! I'm going to try to get them to let me see him today and take some photos of the remaining issues to show the vet this week. The volunteer yesterday said that his eye has already cleared up and the abcess is now scabbed over and healing. They now think he could've been bitten by one of the dogs because his house mate also has a small bite by the ear. 

I want to see him and get some alone time to make sure that he also chooses me. Maybe that's a little selfish, but I just gotta know.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

pholter said:


> YAY-- passed the home visit!! I'm going to try to get them to let me see him today and take some photos of the remaining issues to show the vet this week. The volunteer yesterday said that his eye has already cleared up and the abcess is now scabbed over and healing. They now think he could've been bitten by one of the dogs because his house mate also has a small bite by the ear.
> 
> I also want to see him and get some alone time to make sure that he also chooses me. Maybe that's a little selfish, but I just gotta know.



He sure is handsome!! Good luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on passing your home visit!

Hope the meeting with Campbell goes well, looking forward to your update and seeing more pictures of him. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks guys.... He is a little more sugar on the face than that picture, so I think that the picture was probably close to intake time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's such a good looking boy.

My boy looks a lot like Campbell, he's 6 and is getting some white in his face. 
Don't let that fool you.......... there's a lot of life in these sugar face boys.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

He is such a cutie, I am sure he will love you if you chose to adopt him. 
If you adopt him and once you get a complete geriatric profile done on him and the blood work looks really good - you can debate the issue of growth removal with your vet. He/she should be able to tell you if it is a good idea or not. I totally understand about you wondering if the growth is bothering him or getting in the way of day to day things and thus making it uncomfortable for him. 

Good luck! Seems like you are all ready for him


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't think you need to worry about whether he will take to you. I think he will take one look around his new digs and realise he is home. Bless you for considering this beautiful old gold.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

OK, I snuck in a quick visit and the volunteer let me have a little alone time with Campbell today. He did let me have a little belly rub time and let me play ball with him, but mostly just interested in smelling the surroundings and eating grass. He did give me "the look" when I was leaving though, so I think he could be taking to me a little  I took a picture of the tumor/growth on his rear side although I have a "dumb phone" and not sure how to get it here. I plan on texting it to my Vet tomorrow though. His back is scabbing up nicely, so the abcess will be healed soon. His eye is still a bit messed up, but he was able to catch the balls when I threw them today 

She told me that I could take him next weekend on a trial-- wish I had Good Friday off because a 3 day trial would be the absolute best. I was thinking possibly to pick him up Thursday night and give him a good bath, then spend the day at the vet getting a complete work up while I'm at the office on Friday. Is that wrong to do since he's not "mine" yet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



pholter said:


> OK, I snuck in a quick visit and the volunteer let me have a little alone time with Campbell today. He did let me have a little belly rub time and let me play ball with him, but mostly just interested in smelling the surroundings and eating grass. He did give me "the look" when I was leaving though, so I think he could be taking to me a little  I took a picture of the tumor/growth on his rear side although I have a "dumb phone" and not sure how to get it here. I plan on texting it to my Vet tomorrow though. His back is scabbing up nicely, so the abcess will be healed soon. His eye is still a bit messed up, but he was able to catch the balls when I threw them today
> 
> She told me that I could take him next weekend on a trial-- wish I had Good Friday off because a 3 day trial would be the absolute best. I was thinking possibly to pick him up Thursday night and give him a good bath, then spend the day at the vet getting a complete work up while I'm at the office on Friday. Is that wrong to do since he's not "mine" yet?


He is a beauty!! Maybe you want to foster him before adopting? Does this rescue let you adopt if you foster him?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a sweet face he has. We adopted Gussee at 6 years old. We have had her for 2 years now and I can tell you that it was a matter of minutes before she attached herself to us. She settled in and is a love bug and snuggle girl. I think that is not something you need to worry about. He will love you because of the love you will give him.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

They desperately need Foster homes and only have 1 currently, so yes I can definitely foster and then adopt. That really is what this coming weekend is all about. I could never long term foster a senior and then return him-- no way!! Short term is perfect and you know if they are going to fit in with the family pretty quick. My cats are the purrrfect test


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I hope you have a wonderful Easter week-end with this special boy. Hopefully the magic will happen and the cats are gracious!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



pholter said:


> They desperately need Foster homes and only have 1 currently, so yes I can definitely foster and then adopt. That really is what this coming weekend is all about. I could never long term foster a senior and then return him-- no way!! Short term is perfect and you know if they are going to fit in with the family pretty quick. My cats are the purrrfect test


I hope you, Campbell and your cats have the PURRFECT Easter weekend!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope the trial weekend goes well.

Keep in mind, sometimes it takes a Rescue a couple of weeks to adjust and settle in, some dogs settle in right away. It took my girl a couple of weeks, my boy settled in right away.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I hope the trial weekend goes well.
> 
> Keep in mind, sometimes it takes a Rescue a couple of weeks to adjust and settle in, some dogs settle in right away. It took my girl a couple of weeks, my boy settled in right away.


I agree. With my rescue (just had year anniversary), he's a completely more relaxed dog now versus when I brought him home. He's always been sweet, but he was more hesitant before. Now that he's more comfortable he's so much more comfortable initiating play and not jumping at every sound. He has a heart of gold. Rescuing is a process, but very rewarding.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I hope the trial weekend goes well.
> 
> Keep in mind, sometimes it takes a Rescue a couple of weeks to adjust and settle in, some dogs settle in right away. It took my girl a couple of weeks, my boy settled in right away.


What Carolina Mom said is so true!!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Good news-- the picture I sent the Vet of the growth doesn't alarm them at all, but they agree it's best to remove it for comfort reasons and send it off for testing. My plan is to pick him up Thursday night and give him a good bath and meet the cats. My cats aren't ones that need slow introductions. Then, Friday I will drop him off at the Vet for a full workup and pick him up after work for a weekend at the house. If he's doing well, then maybe visit a dog park and the beach club for dogs/owners. I'll let him tell me what he's up for though or if he just wants to get used to his surroundings first. 

I also had my first interview with the other Golden rescue yesterday where I intend to adopt another boy between the ages of 2-4 if possible. They have a longer waiting list, so if Campbell works out, then he'll be completely comfortable in his new home before anyone new is brought in. 

Have a great week everyone and thanks so much!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



pholter said:


> Good news-- the picture I sent the Vet of the growth doesn't alarm them at all, but they agree it's best to remove it for comfort reasons and send it off for testing. My plan is to pick him up Thursday night and give him a good bath and meet the cats. My cats aren't ones that need slow introductions. Then, Friday I will drop him off at the Vet for a full workup and pick him up after work for a weekend at the house. If he's doing well, then maybe visit a dog park and the beach club for dogs/owners. I'll let him tell me what he's up for though or if he just wants to get used to his surroundings first.
> 
> I also had my first interview with the other Golden rescue yesterday where I intend to adopt another boy between the ages of 2-4 if possible. They have a longer waiting list, so if Campbell works out, then he'll be completely comfortable in his new home before anyone new is brought in.
> 
> Have a great week everyone and thanks so much!


Pholter: Can't wait to hear about your weekend with Campbell! I would ask the rescue if they think he'd be alright going to the dog park.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

What a Good Looking, Happy Faced Guy !!!!! He looks like he needs you !


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Pholter: Can't wait to hear about your weekend with Campbell! I would ask the rescue if they think he'd be alright going to the dog park.


great suggestion Karen!! I did put it in writing to them today what my plans for him would be including the complete medical workup, dog parks, and the beach club. I told them that I'd like to treat him as if he were part of the family and that's how I'd handle any furkid. Unfortunately, the beach club won't allow him there until he's been in my home and infection free for at least 3 weeks. That's a total bummer, but she does have to protect all of the dogs that go there and several are grand champions in their breeds, etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*

So glad you asked them!! Keep us posted!
How long has Campbell been with the rescue?


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> So glad you asked them!! Keep us posted!
> How long has Campbell been with the rescue?


He's been there for almost 2 years.. The first pictures on their site of him are from July 2013. I believe he had a hip injury when he arrived, so he might have been there a little while before they posted him. They are very excited and sending over all of his vet records today


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am so keeping my fingers crossed for this guy. He deserves a loving home.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Maybe I shouldn't be a little angry, but I am--- NOT at Campbell of course  So, I'm picking him up tonight and hadn't gotten his Vet records yet, so I called his regular Vet and they emailed them to me. I have asked the Sanctuary no less than 4 times to verify that he is 9 years old even though they said he was 9 almost 2 years ago on his photo. They have confirmed this each time. His vet records say that he is 12 years old. That's a huge difference! Not that he doesn't deserve all the love in the world, I just feel like I've been lied to. I don't like being lied to!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear this, I understand you being upset.

Have you been working directly with the Adoption Coordinator?


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

We go Max almost 2 years ago and was told he was only 7.....turned out when I got his AKC papers 2 weeks later he was actually 9! We had wanted another younger golden boy to grow up with Mako who is turning 4 this year. The people we got him from asked if we wanted to give him back!! No Way....in that 2 weeks we fell in love with Max and he know has his forever home. Mako loves him and it feels like he has been with us forever. Max just turned 11 years young! We are so happy to give him a home for his senior years. 
I hope you adopt Campbell....he will love you so unconditionally and have an awesome home!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I just had to vent really-- I'm not changing my mind on this boy because of his age, I had just hoped that they would be more forthcoming especially since I asked them repeatedly. I am going to ask my vet to make her best guess on his age though based on all the factors they normally use and see if she agrees or it they are all wrong


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope you have a very fun filled weekend!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Campbell spend his first night at home last night! The volunteers met me at Petco with him after work so I could get him to his first grooming appointment and so I could let him pick out a new collar of course. I was so lucky they were able to meet me because the timing just wasn't working out at all with all of our work schedules and me trying to get to the Sanctuary. I've always owned boys, but never had one that had to mark everything in site  I think the entire back yard has now been marked, LOL. Once we left Petco, he was a perfect gentleman on the leash and off. No hissing from the cats at all and one of them even slept with us in bed-- the one that usually takes longer to like new kids. 

He is definitely a tennis ball dog!! He never stopped dropping one in front of me and continued throughout the night pawing at me to play with him or pet him. When I woke up, he was sleeping with a tennis ball in his mouth. 

So far so good  We are off to the all day Vet visit in an hour or so. 

Have a great Easter weekend!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Campbell*



pholter said:


> Campbell spend his first night at home last night! The volunteers met me at Petco with him after work so I could get him to his first grooming appointment and so I could let him pick out a new collar of course. I was so lucky they were able to meet me because the timing just wasn't working out at all with all of our work schedules and me trying to get to the Sanctuary. I've always owned boys, but never had one that had to mark everything in site  I think the entire back yard has now been marked, LOL. Once we left Petco, he was a perfect gentleman on the leash and off. No hissing from the cats at all and one of them even slept with us in bed-- the one that usually takes longer to like new kids.
> 
> He is definitely a tennis ball dog!! He never stopped dropping one in front of me and continued throughout the night pawing at me to play with him or pet him. When I woke up, he was sleeping with a tennis ball in his mouth.
> 
> ...


Pholter: Sounds like you and Campbell had the perfect start. Praying you have a wonderful weekend together and the vet visit goes well. Please let us know.

Happy Easter! I'm sure this will be Campbell's best Easter ever!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Campbell sounds wonderful.

Hope his Vet visit goes well and you get good news.

Happy Easter to you, enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*

How did Campbell's vet visit go?


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello Hello  Campbell made ALOT of new friends yesterday at the vet- they even text me to tell me how great he was. Bloodwork including Thyroid- all normal, Hips are in tip top shape, nothing to note on the chest x-rays, no damage from his previous bout with heartworms, but he does have some spondylosis developing in his upper back. The radiologist doesn't think that he's going to have any problems with that for quite some time. They have aged him at 10 years old based on his eyes, bones, and teeth mostly. 

The vet opted NOT to remove the skin tags because the one on the rear is pretty deep after seeing it on the hip x-rays. She said they are nothing to worry about, but if he has to have any procedure that requires being put under, then she will remove them. We found another smaller one by his ear. 

He has what the Vet calls "tennis ball mouth" which of course is a non medical term. Basically, the shape of his mouth has changed from always holding a ball- just like if we sucked our fingers or thumbs when younger I suppose. Doing that has also kinda ground down about 8 of his teeth on the bottom including all four of the small fronts. She didn't feel that he's in any pain from that at all though. 

He completely ignores the cats!! I think they are a little put off by this though  I hope he warms up to them. He walks well with and without the leash, too. 

This morning, his outing was to a local dog park-- I didn't care for the facility much because there was no grass at all, but the people were nice. We will check out a different one tomorrow. He did great with the dogs and people!

I also tested him today for about 4 hours to make sure that there is no separation anxiety. Left him alone in the house with just the kitties. I arrived home and everything was perfect except he was sleeping outside. I guess he really does love the outdoors, I've just never had a dog that liked the outside better than the inside. 

So far, so good


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic update, great to hear his Vet visit went so well, he's healthy and doing so great in your home.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Loving these updates


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Campbell*



pholter said:


> Hello Hello  Campbell made ALOT of new friends yesterday at the vet- they even text me to tell me how great he was. Bloodwork including Thyroid- all normal, Hips are in tip top shape, nothing to note on the chest x-rays, no damage from his previous bout with heartworms, but he does have some spondylosis developing in his upper back. The radiologist doesn't think that he's going to have any problems with that for quite some time. They have aged him at 10 years old based on his eyes, bones, and teeth mostly.
> 
> The vet opted NOT to remove the skin tags because the one on the rear is pretty deep after seeing it on the hip x-rays. She said they are nothing to worry about, but if he has to have any procedure that requires being put under, then she will remove them. We found another smaller one by his ear.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful Campbell update!! Have a beautiful Easter with him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

We need some pictures of your handsome Campbell enjoying his first weekend with you.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> We need some pictures of your handsome Campbell enjoying his first weekend with you.


I'm taking some, but on a "real" camera, LOL... I think I'm the only person in the world that doesn't have a Smart Phone or Digital Camera : I still like the element of surprise when I pick up my photos at Walgreens! I may just have to give in soon though. 

We did hit a different dog park early this morning because we've got rain moving in right about now. There weren't any other dogs to play with there because I'm sure everyone is doing the "Easter thing." He gets so excited when we are going anywhere in the car, too. He must have been owned by someone who cared about him in his previous life because it seems he remembers these small things that make him happy and not like it's the first time he's tried them. 

Happy Easter!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope the two of you enjoy your day together. 

Don't feel bad, I don't have a smartphone either, I do have a digital camera, but take very few pics.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Campbell*



pholter said:


> I'm taking some, but on a "real" camera, LOL... I think I'm the only person in the world that doesn't have a Smart Phone or Digital Camera : I still like the element of surprise when I pick up my photos at Walgreens! I may just have to give in soon though.
> 
> We did hit a different dog park early this morning because we've got rain moving in right about now. There weren't any other dogs to play with there because I'm sure everyone is doing the "Easter thing." He gets so excited when we are going anywhere in the car, too. He must have been owned by someone who cared about him in his previous life because it seems he remembers these small things that make him happy and not like it's the first time he's tried them.
> 
> Happy Easter!!


Hope you and Campbell have a wonderful time! Not everyone has a smart phone or digital camera!
Don't know if it's true in Texas, but in Illinois we have an outbreak of Canine Influenza and our vet recommended we keep our dogs away from dog parks, groomers and boarding for awhile. There is also a vaccine out for it, think there are two shots given 2 weeks apart. I'm going to call and ask her about it tomorrow. It's different than the bordatella one the dogs get.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Karen-- yes, we do vaccinate for that in Texas as well, but I haven't heard about any cases nearby from the Vet. We also vaccinate for Lepo (something or another I can never remember) which I believe protects from diseases picked up from rodent feces and urine. The Sanctuary Vet records have him all up to date on those. I've heard about the "epidemic" in the Chicago area and that's scary stuff for sure. I know you're keeping your babies safe  

Once Campbell is welcome back at the normal private swimming place, we won't be going to public parks as much and just be using the common grounds in our neighborhood where lots of the dogs and kids play together.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, we just had something happen I would have never expected from a golden at all. We were out enjoying our evening walk, played ball, and then heading back to the sidewalk to make our way back home, Campbell just took off (leaving me with leash on ground) and pounced aggressively on another dog who was just walking with his owner minding his own business. I broke it up of course and there was no damage thankfully to the other dog. The other owner thought it was my former dog Braxton, so figured he was running towards them to play. I apologized profusely and we went home. 

OMG, what to do now? Do I hire a trainer? I will be afraid to now let him go to parks again-- what if something sets him off? He did growl at a dog at Petco yesterday, but I wasn't sure it was a bad growl, so now I'm beginning to wonder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



pholter said:


> Well, we just had something happen I would have never expected from a golden at all. We were out enjoying our evening walk, played ball, and then heading back to the sidewalk to make our way back home, Campbell just took off (leaving me with leash on ground) and pounced aggressively on another dog who was just walking with his owner minding his own business. I broke it up of course and there was no damage thankfully to the other dog. The other owner thought it was my former dog Braxton, so figured he was running towards them to play. I apologized profusely and we went home.
> 
> OMG, what to do now? Do I hire a trainer? I will be afraid to now let him go to parks again-- what if something sets him off? He did growl at a dog at Petco yesterday, but I wasn't sure it was a bad growl, so now I'm beginning to wonder.


Was Campbell with a foster, before you took him? Can you ask them or the rescue if they ever saw this happen. I don't want to make light of it, but I'm not sure this is a problem. I know that if we dropped Tucker and Tonka's leashes and they ran up to another dog, they might pounce on another. What do you mean he pounced aggressively? You said nobody was hurt. Maybe he was playing?


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Was Campbell with a foster, before you took him? Can you ask them or the rescue if they ever saw this happen. I don't want to make light of it, but I'm not sure this is a problem. I know that if we dropped Tucker and Tonka's leashes and they ran up to another dog, they might pounce on another. What do you mean he pounced aggressively? You said nobody was hurt. Maybe he was playing?


Campbell wasn't in a foster home, just the Sanctuary officially housed in 3's, but had full on yard time with others as well. I did send them an email last night with my full report of positives and negatives asking them if this had ever happened before, etc. He had a bite on his back and another of his roommates had a bite on his ear/neck area, so I'm starting to believe that there may have been an issue that no one saw. They were friends though, so if's that what happened, they stopped before it was bad.

I'm definitely afraid he was trying to hurt this dog and not playing. My baby prior to Braxton was a "vicious looking" player, so at least I've seen the difference although it's been a while. It was a matter of seconds before we both were able to pull the dogs apart. 

I think something could have happened in his past-- he did have a "full on" growl episode now that I'm retracing the visit at Petco with a dog that looked very similar to one he went after last night. Not a happy growl-- I've heard the happy growl when he's trying to get my attention to throw the ball again


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



pholter said:


> Campbell wasn't in a foster home, just the Sanctuary officially housed in 3's, but had full on yard time with others as well. I did send them an email last night with my full report of positives and negatives asking them if this had ever happened before, etc. He had a bite on his back and another of his roommates had a bite on his ear/neck area, so I'm starting to believe that there may have been an issue that no one saw. They were friends though, so if's that what happened, they stopped before it was bad.
> 
> I'm definitely afraid he was trying to hurt this dog and not playing. My baby prior to Braxton was a "vicious looking" player, so at least I've seen the difference although it's been a while. It was a matter of seconds before we both were able to pull the dogs apart.
> 
> I think something could have happened in his past-- he did have a "full on" growl episode now that I'm retracing the visit at Petco with a dog that looked very similar to one he went after last night. Not a happy growl-- I've heard the happy growl when he's trying to get my attention to throw the ball again


Hoping others will chime in here. I'm guessing Campell might not have enough exposer to lots of other dogs. Maybe it wouldn't hurt for a behaviorist to evaluate him. My guess is that the longer he's with you, he'll get more comfortable.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Hoping others will chime in here. I'm guessing Campell might not have enough exposer to lots of other dogs. Maybe it wouldn't hurt for a behaviorist to evaluate him. My guess is that the longer he's with you, he'll get more comfortable.


I still haven't gotten a response from the Sanctuary on this, but I'm hoping today sometime. I hope he gets more comfortable Karen!! I guess I just assumed being about 40 other dogs all the time would've done the trick, LOL. Luckily, he did do really well at the dog park, so there's that positive, but now I'm not sure if I should bring him back based on what happened. I do plan on speaking to a professional, but wanted to learn any more of a back story as possible. 

Have a great day


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



pholter said:


> I still haven't gotten a response from the Sanctuary on this, but I'm hoping today sometime. I hope he gets more comfortable Karen!! I guess I just assumed being about 40 other dogs all the time would've done the trick, LOL. Luckily, he did do really well at the dog park, so there's that positive, but now I'm not sure if I should bring him back based on what happened. I do plan on speaking to a professional, but wanted to learn any more of a back story as possible.
> 
> Have a great day


Did you try calling them? Sometimes places don't answer emails. Don't know how many dogs they have at the Sanctuary, but it would be pretty hard to monitor 40 dogs. I think a visit with a professional might be a good idea. I think he will be fine, when he becomes more secure with you. If he's lived in a shelter environment that long, Campbell has a lot to learn and adjust to.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I have now heard back from the Sanctuary. They lost 2 Senior Goldens this week and have had their hands full. We're still waiting on confirmation on who was the instigator, but Campbell did have issues with one other dog there. I guess out of 40 (ish) that's not horrible  The guy that's with the dogs full time during the week will be giving her more information ASAP if he knows anything else. 

We were approached last night by an off leash Weimeraner/Lab mix who was quite playful while Campbell remained on his leash. He wasn't thrilled after a little sniffing, but contained himself...

I will be consulting with a professional for sure just in case. Thanks!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



pholter said:


> I have now heard back from the Sanctuary. They lost 2 Senior Goldens this week and have had their hands full. We're still waiting on confirmation on who was the instigator, but Campbell did have issues with one other dog there. I guess out of 40 (ish) that's not horrible  The guy that's with the dogs full time during the week will be giving her more information ASAP if he knows anything else.
> 
> We were approached last night by an off leash Weimeraner/Lab mix who was quite playful while Campbell remained on his leash. He wasn't thrilled after a little sniffing, but contained himself...
> 
> I will be consulting with a professional for sure just in case. Thanks!!


Glad you heard back from the Sanctuary and that's awful they lost 2 senior Goldens! Keep us posted on sweet Campbell.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Little update  Campbell will be a permanent resident as Casa Holter as soon as the Sanctuary forwards me the adoption paperwork.. 

---- Saturday is our first of 4 appointments with the Behaviorist. I like this guy so far and he doesn't use E-Collars, Choke collars, or any of that stuff in his de-sensitizing methods. Gotta get this "spotted dog" thing under control or at least better.

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

I hope the behaviorist is able to help, best of luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*



pholter said:


> Little update  Campbell will be a permanent resident as Casa Holter as soon as the Sanctuary forwards me the adoption paperwork..
> 
> ---- Saturday is our first of 4 appointments with the Behaviorist. I like this guy so far and he doesn't use E-Collars, Choke collars, or any of that stuff in his de-sensitizing methods. Gotta get this "spotted dog" thing under control or at least better.
> 
> Woo Hoo!!


I am SO EXCITED for Campbell and you! A match made in heaven! You both won the lottery!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So thrilled that Campbell is going to be part of your family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pholter*

Pholter

What about the spotted dog?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! You're doing the right thing by consulting a behaviorist. Keep in my mind that he's experiencing a lot of change right now and he is probably stressed even though these are good changes. It will be fine


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Campbell is one lucky guy!!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Pholter
> 
> What about the spotted dog?


We have 3 in the neighborhood and the one he tried to attack the first week arrived at the common area last night via golf cart as we were finishing up playing in the mud puddles. I took and extra grip on the leash and we passed the cart--- growling and teeth showing!!  This is what I hope the professional will be able to de-sensitize in him. He's very friendly and even with new born chickens some of the kids had out playing this week. Gotta get this one thing under control...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Understand*

I understand.


----------

